# Preacher Man's Posts



## Preacher Man (Feb 11, 2019)

*Preacher Man's Posts*​*
I tried to add my recipes whenever possible, but I often don't use recipes and just wing flavors and measurements. Even on posts that I don't have recipes, I still included them here to share my methodologies/ideas/thought processes.

Beef: *
Basic Brisket Method
9 lbs Packer Brisket
- Leftovers Chopped for Sandwiches
Pepper Crusted Prime Rib
Pot Roast (over roasted vegetables)
Chuck Roast Burnt Ends
Chuck Roast Tacos
Meal Prep - Pepper Crusted Smoked Chuck for Sliced Roast Beef
- Smoked Chuck Grilled Cheese
- Smoked Chuck Nachos
Pulled Chuck Chili
Tri Tip Korean Bulgogi
Tri Tip Reverse Seared
Added Moisture in Vacuum Sealed Brisket
*
Pork:*
Sliced Pork Belly
Pork Belly Burnt Ends with Dr. Pepper Huckleberry Glaze
Pork Belly Burnt Ends with Cherry Lime Glaze
Pulled Pork Enchiladas (with homemade hatch green chile sauce)
Country Style Ribs
Pork Loin Tips

*Bacon:*
4 Flavors (Black Pepper, Cajun, Italian, Jalapeno)

*Chicken:*
Pulled Chicken Tacos

*Turkey:*
First Overnight Turkey
Apple Pie Smoked Turkey
Meal Prep - Pulled Turkey
- Turkey Salad Stuffed Bell Peppers
- Sour Cream Smoked Turkey Enchiladas
- Smoked Turkey Taters
- Smoked Everything Club Sammich

*Tips:*
Amazen Tube - Fill Halfway and Shake Even
Gloves I Use
MES 30 Setup with 12" Amazen Tube


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

I will be trying some of these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 11, 2019)

Bookmarked!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 11, 2019)

What?
I LIKE your big Handful of Brown Sugar, and a squeeze of honey...
It leaves things as they should be. Want a little less, use a little less, Want more, use more.
Much easier than trying to pack the Brown Sugar in a measuring cup and wondering if you got it right. I'm much stronger than my wife. So her Packed, and my packed is bound to be different.
You cook similar to my Son-In-Law, shotgun it and adjust to personal taste.
Even when I do measure, and I usually do, it is with ambiguity. I accept that 100 of us could check a temperature, and all 100 would be a little different.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for the posting.

Warren


----------



## solman (Feb 11, 2019)

in case anyone's curious, the Sliced Pork Belly is what Preacher Man says is the best thing he's ever smoked (as of this post). can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you for posting your recipes!
Lots of good ones on here!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time to share these! I’ll be trying some of them for sure.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice.  Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 19, 2019)

Just a reminder if you use tags when you put your post up and put the tag recipe in there then it can be searched easier on the forum. 

Tagging Thread


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 19, 2019)

What a coincidence Brian, I just added some useful Tags...JJ


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 19, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Just a reminder if you use tags when you put your post up and put the tag recipe in there then it can be searched easier on the forum.
> 
> Tagging Thread


Thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## Marian Starks (Apr 26, 2019)

Will surely try some of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------

